# Φάρσα στους Τάιμς



## Palavra (Apr 1, 2013)

Μέρα που είναι σήμερα, ας συνεισφέρω κι εγώ στη Λεξιεπέτειο 2013, μιας και πέρυσι τεμπέλιασα.

Ο *Έσα ντε Κεϊρός* ήταν Πορτογάλος πεζογράφος του 19ου αιώνα, εκπρόσωπος του ρεαλισμού. Θεωρείται από τους σπουδαιότερους λογοτέχνες της εποχής του παγκοσμίως, και οι κριτικοί τον κατατάσσουν στην ίδια κατηγορία με σπουδαίους συγγραφείς όπως ο Ντίκενς – ο ίδιος ο Ζολά, μάλιστα, έγραψε πως τον θεωρούσε καλύτερο από τον Φλομπέρ. Έργα του έχουν μεταφραστεί σε διάφορες γλώσσες, όχι όμως στα ελληνικά.

Κοσμοπολίτης, καθόλου θρήσκος σε αντίθεση με την αυστηρή καθολική παράδοση της χώρας του, έγραψε έργα στα οποία δίνει μια ζωηρή και ρεαλιστική όψη της πορτογαλικής κοινωνίας της εποχής του, κάνοντας ταυτόχρονα μια έμμεση αλλά έντονη κριτική των ηθών της. Συμμετείχε για χρόνια σε προξενικές αποστολές της Πορτογαλίας, υπήρξε μάλιστα και γενικός πρόξενος στο Παρίσι. Έζησε περίπου 15 χρόνια στην Αγγλία.

Την περίοδο εκείνη, έγραφε μια στήλη στην πορτογαλική εφημερίδα *Ντιάριο ντε Νοτίσιας*, στην οποία συνήθως περιέγραφε διάφορα περιστατικά από την πολιτική σκηνή ή την καθημερινότητα της χώρας στην οποία ζούσε. Ο τίτλος της στήλης ήταν «*Επιστολές από την Αγγλία*». Tα κείμενα εκδόθηκαν αργότερα σε ένα βιβλίο με τον ίδιο τίτλο. Σε ένα κείμενο της στήλης αυτής, ο Έσα ντε Κεϊρός αφηγείται με το δικό του τρόπο το παρακάτω περιστατικό: το 1886 ο τότε υπουργός εσωτερικών, Γουίλιαμ Χάρκορτ, έβγαλε λόγο σε ένα κοινό μερικών χιλιάδων ανθρώπων στα εγκαίνια ενός ινστιτούτου. Ο λόγος του μερικές μέρες αργότερα αναδημοσιεύτηκε στους _Τάιμς_, και περιείχε μια σκαμπρόζικη έκπληξη για τους αναγνώστες: 

I saw in a Tory journal the other day a note of alarm, in / which they said “Why, if a tenant-farmer is elected / for the North Riding of Yorkshire the farmers will / be a political power who will have to be reckoned with”. / *The speaker then said he felt inclined for a bit of fucking. / I think that is very likely. (Laughter)*. But I think / it is rather an extraordinary thing that the Tory party / have not found that out before.​
Η φάρσα αυτή αποδόθηκε σε έναν δυσαρεστημένο υπάλληλο των _Τάιμς_, αλλά ο αληθινός ένοχος δεν βρέθηκε ποτέ. Περισσότερα μπορείτε να διαβάσετε εδώ. 

Παρακάτω, διαβάζουμε τη φάρσα όπως την αποτύπωσε ο ίδιος ο ντε Κεϊρός στη στήλη του. Μεγαλοποιεί κάπως τα πράγματα, μάλλον για το εφέ της αφήγησης, αλλά δεν απέχει πολύ από την πραγματικότητα. Ο συγγραφέας, βέβαια, φαίνεται να απολαμβάνει το πάθημα των Τάιμς, που ήταν τόσο σεμνότυφοι ώστε, όπως μας λέει ο ίδιος, απέφευγαν μέχρι και να γράψουν το όνομα του Ζολά - μάλλον για να τον εκδικηθούν που στα βιβλία του ξεγύμνωνε την υποκρισία της μεγαλοαστικής κοινωνίας. 

Μετάφραση από τα πορτογαλικά από τα χεράκια μου. Enjoy. :)


Υ.Γ. Παρατηρήσεις ευπρόσδεκτες!


----------



## Palavra (Apr 1, 2013)

*Φάρσα στους Τάιμς *​
Είναι συνάμα λυπηρό και κωμικό αυτό που συνέβη στους _Τάιμς_. Αυτό το καθημερινό φύλλο, που γεμίζει περηφάνια κάθε γνήσιο Άγγλο πατριώτη, και που στα γεμάτα σεβασμό μάτια του ξένου φαντάζει σαν ένας από τους πιο στέρεους στυλοβάτες της αγγλικής κοινωνίας, σαν να ήταν η ίδια η συνείδηση της Αγγλίας τυπωμένη στο χαρτί με τυπογραφικά στοιχεία, αυτό το επιβλητικό έντυπο που από την ίδρυσή του ποτέ δεν ανέφερε το όνομα άλλης εφημερίδας, ποτέ δεν έπεσε στο επίπεδο διενέξεων, για τους ίδιους λόγους αυστηρής ετικέτας που δεν θα επέτρεπαν τον Λουδοβίκο ΙΔ’ να φέρει αντιρρήσεις στον Κολμπέρ, αυτή η αυστηρή εφημερίδα που θα προτιμούσε να κάνει κομματάκια τα μεγαλειώδη μηχανήματά της παρά να τους επιτρέψει να τυπώσουν ένα καλαμπούρι, μια πλάκα, μια όμορφη κουταμάρα ή ένα αστείο ανέκδοτο, αυτό το σεμνότυφο έντυπο που αποφεύγει το όνομα του Ζολά λες κι είναι απρέπεια, με δυο λόγια οι _Τάιμς_, οι σεπτοί _Τάιμς_, έπεσαν τελευταίως θύμα μιας φάρσας, όπως λέμε εμείς, ενός _έργω αστείου_, όπως λένε οι Αμερικάνοι, που είναι συνάμα αποτρόπαιο και φαιδρό, που μας κάνει να αναψοκοκκινίζουμε από αγανάκτηση και μας κλέβει ένα χαμόγελο απ’ τα χείλια, που μας κάνει να περιλούζουμε με βρισιές τον φαρσέρ δημοσίως και ν’ απολαμβάνουμε μυστικά τη φάρσα, σαν να βλέπαμε μια ουρά από χαρτί κολλημένη στην κάπα του βασιλιά ή, στην κυματιστή κόμη του Ιησού — ένα ψηλό καπέλο. 

Όποιος έπιασε ποτέ να ξεφυλλίσει τις μεγάλες σαν σεντόνια σελίδες ενός φύλλου των _Τάιμς_, ξέρει πως η πέμπτη απ’ αυτές είναι αφιερωμένη στην δημοσίευση λόγων τους οποίους βγάζουν εξέχοντες άνδρες της πολιτικής, της λογοτεχνίας, της επιστήμης, της τέχνης, σε meetings, προεκλογικές συγκεντρώσεις, επίσημα δείπνα, εγκαίνια, συζητήσεις, σε όλες αυτές τις συναθροίσεις όπου συναντώνται ladies and gentlemen, κι όπου η Αγγλία αφήνει να κυλήσει ασυγκράτητος ο χείμαρρος της γλώσσας της!... Οι _Τάιμς_ είναι διάσημοι γι’ αυτές τους τις αναπαραγωγές. Δεν είναι περιλήψεις, μήτε αποσπάσματα: είναι οι ίδιες οι αγορεύσεις, λέξη προς λέξη, στενογραφημένες από έμπειρους ανθρώπους, στις οποίες καταγράφονται σωστά οι διακοπές, σημειώνονται με θρησκευτική ευλάβεια τα μουρμουρίσματα, χωρίς να τους λείπει ούτε ένα κύριοι!, χωρίς να χάνεται ούτε ένα ω! ή ένα α!, και έχουν περάσει από επιμέλεια, από εξονυχιστικό έλεγχο, με τόσο ζήλο σαν να είχαν βγει από τα χείλη του Σωκράτη, ή του Χριστού την ώρα που κήρυσσε ακόμα ένα Ευαγγέλιο.

Αυτή η απλή υπηρεσία κοστίζει στους _Τάιμς_ χιλιάδες λίρες το χρόνο – τους επιτρέπει όμως να είναι εκείνοι το επίσημο μητρώο του δημόσιου λόγου στην Αγγλία. Του το αναγνωρίζουν όλες οι εφημερίδες της Ευρώπης: όταν συζητείται μια ομιλία του σερ Γλάδστωνος, μια διάλεξη του καθηγητή Χάξλεϊ, ή ένα κήρυγμα του αρχιεπισκόπου του Κάντερμπερι, το κείμενο των _Τάιμς_ αναφέρεται ως ιερή γραφή. Ο ομιλητής μπορεί να αρνηθεί το λάθος ενός επιθέτου, την κατάχρηση μιας αποστρόφου, όταν η απόστροφος ή το επίθετο δημοσιεύονται σε μια βιαστική σύνοψη άλλης εφημερίδας, ποτέ όμως όταν δημοσιεύονται στις αλάθητες στήλες των _Τάιμς_. Είναι γνωστή η δαπάνη που έχει γίνει, η φροντίδα που έχει καταβληθεί, η σχολαστικότητα που έχει επιδειχθεί για να αποκτηθεί η ακρίβεια – και η ακρίβεια αυτή δεν αμφισβητείται ποτέ.

Όταν ο σερ Γλάδστων, κατά την προεκλογική εκστρατεία του στη Σκωτία, εκφώνησε το διάσημο φιλιππικό του κατά της αυτοκρατορίας των Αψβούργων — η ευγενική διαμαρτυρία του πρέσβη της Αυστρίας βασίστηκε σε παραθέσεις από τους _Τάιμς_. Ένας ρήτορας που, θέλοντας να αφήσει ένα απτό μνημείο της τέχνης του, δημοσιεύει τους λόγους του σε τόμους – τους συγκεντρώνει από το σίγουρο κείμενο των _Τάιμς_. Οι _Τάιμς_ έχουν εδώ την αξία φωτογραφικής αναπαράστασης. Επιμένω, για να τονίσω ακόμα περισσότερο τη φρίκη της φάρσας.

Πριν μερικές εβδομάδες, ο σερ Γουίλιαμ Χάρκορτ, υπουργός εσωτερικών, έβγαλε λόγο στο Μάντσεστερ, ένα λόγο σημαντικό, πολυδιαφημισμένο, που τον περίμεναν με ανυπομονησία και που άγγιζε όλα τα ζητήματα τα οποία απασχολούν την Αγγλία σήμερα, την αναρχία στην Ιρλανδία, την εμπορική συνθήκη με τη Γαλλία, την παρέμβαση στην Αίγυπτο, την Δημοτική Κυβέρνηση του Λονδίνου, κι άλλα σημαντικά πράγματα.

Ο λόγος αυτός στενογραφήθηκε από το προσωπικό των _Τάιμς_ στο Μάντσεστερ, τηλεγραφήθηκε στα γραφεία των _Τάιμς_ στο Λονδίνο, συντάχθηκε, διαβάστηκε από τους επιμελητές, αναθεωρήθηκε από το γραμματέα του σερ Γουίλιαμ Χάρκορτ, επαληθεύτηκε, επιβεβαιώθηκε, ξαναδιαβάστηκε και τελικά πήρε τη θέση του στις σελίδες της εφημερίδας… Κι εδώ έρχεται η φάρσα.

Πρώτα όμως, για να μεγαλώσει η αγανάκτηση και να γίνει περισσότερο το γούστο, πρέπει να γνωρίσουμε καλύτερα τον σερ Γουίλιαμ Χάρκορτ. Απ’ όλα τα μέλη της κυβέρνησης Γλάδστωνος, ο σερ Γουίλιαμ είναι ο αυστηρότερος. Η ίδια η εμφάνισή του προκαλεί δέος: εύσωμος, με χοντρά άκρα, μεγάλους ώμους, με πρόσωπο αυτοκρατορικό, χλομό, ξυρισμένο, ο σερ Γουίλιαμ θυμίζει τις αυστηρές και μαρμάρινες γραμμές προτομής Καίσαρα.

Και σ' αυτή τη ρωμαϊκή μορφή κατοικεί ένα αυστηρό δογματικό πνεύμα: φιλελεύθερος (σε σχέση με το Μαρκήσιο του Σόλσμπουρι που είναι κάθετα δογματικός), ο σερ Γουίλιαμ εκπροσωπεί στην Κυβέρνηση την παράδοση, το ρεύμα των Ουίγων. Είναι το συντηρητικό αντίβαρο αυτής της ριζοσπαστικής κυβέρνησης: στέκεται σαν κομμάτι από γρανίτη εμποδίζοντας τους άλλους υπουργούς, τον Τσάμπερλεϊν, τον Ντιλκ, τους μαθητές του Στούαρτ Μιλ, να προχωρήσουν πολύ στον μεγάλο δρόμο της Επανάστασης. Και διαθέτει για το σκοπό αυτό μεγάλη επισημότητα στους τρόπους του, πομπώδη ρυθμό στην έκφρασή του, έκφραση ανθρώπου που το θεωρεί τιμή του να διαφυλάσσει τα υπέρτατα αγαθά — το στέμμα, την εκκλησία, την αριστοκρατία των γαιοκτημόνων, τα προνόμια, την ακεραιότητα της αυτοκρατορίας… Είναι επιβλητικός. Ακόμα κι όταν φοράει παλτό, μοιάζει τυλιγμένος σε τήβεννο. Είναι αργός στις κινήσεις του, εύσωμος, αγέλαστος, έχει αυτό το είδος της μεγαλοπρεπούς επισημότητας που θυμίζει κάτι ανάμεσα στον Γκιζό και σε ελέφαντα.

Κι όταν τον βλέπει κανείς στο κοινοβούλιο, σοβαρό, αυστηρό, μαυροντυμένο, δεν μπορεί να τον φανταστεί σε καθημερινές στιγμές, να καπνίζει στον καναπέ σταυροπόδι, κι ακόμα λιγότερο γονατιστό, να κρατάει ένα όμορφο γυναικείο χέρι στα δικά του και να ψιθυρίζει τρυφερές σαχλαμάρες. 

Αυτό είναι που κάνει τη φάρσα τρομερή και γουστόζικη… Η επίσημη ομιλία αυτού του επίσημου δημοσίου ανδρός είχε λοιπόν σελιδοποιηθεί κι ήταν έτοιμη να περάσει στο τυπογραφείο όταν, εκμεταλλευόμενος μια στιγμή που η επαγρύπνηση στα γραφεία των _Τάιμς_ είχε χαλαρώσει, _κάποιος_, ένα τέρας, ένας εγκληματίας, εντέχνως και ακροπατώντας πήγε στην ομιλία, της αφαίρεσε δέκα-δώδεκα σειρές και τις αντικατέστησε με άλλες, γραμμένες εκ των προτέρων, γραμμένες με τρόπο δόλιο και επιδέξιο! Και τι γραμμές! Πώς μπορώ εγώ, Θεέ μου, που πασχίζω να διαφυλάξω την αρετή μου, να τις μεταφέρω στους αναγνώστες της _Γκαζέτα ντε Νοτίσιας_;

Οι γραμμές αυτές που παρεμβλήθηκαν στην αυστηρή ομιλία του αυστηρού υπουργού ήταν... (τρέμω και που το λέω) ήταν γραμμές ερωτικού περιεχομένου! Ήταν μια σπασμωδική κραυγή αλλοπρόσαλλης λαγνείας· ήταν το ουρλιαχτό ενός κτήνους ανάστατου από την οργή της Αφροδίτης· ήταν σαν το βραχνό και στεγνό βρυχηθμό των ελαφιών στα δάση, εν μέσω θερινής ραστώνης· ήταν το μεθυσμένο τραύλισμα του Φαύνου του μύθου, του Πριάπου, των Σατύρων που περιφέρονταν στις ιερές πλαγιές του Ολύμπου, αλαλάζοντας, δαγκώνοντας την λευκότητα των κρίνων, βεβηλώνοντας την καρδιά των ρόδων, ορμώντας, πηδώντας σαν αγριεμένα κατσίκια, βλέποντας, ανάμεσα απ’ τα φυλλώματα των φτελιών, τις ξανθές νύμφες των νερών… Ήταν όλα αυτά, κι ακόμα περισσότερα.

Η φάρσα ήταν τόσο εκλεπτυσμένη που τούτο δεν ήταν παράφωνο, δεν σόκαρε, δεν εμφανιζόταν ξαφνικά κι ασύνδετα, σαν λόφος από κοπριά ανάμεσα σε ρόδινα άνθη της ρητορικής. Όχι: είχε _ενσωματωθεί_ με διαβολική επιδεξιότητα. Ο σερ Γουίλιαμ Χάρκορτ κατηγορούσε τους συντηρητικούς πως καμώνονταν πατριωτική μελαγχολία μπροστά στους υποτιθέμενους κινδύνους που σε ένα φιλελεύθερο καθεστώς αντιμετωπίζουν οι μεγάλες αρχές της μοναρχίας, η ίδια η ακεραιότητα της Αγγλίας. Κι εκεί, τους ρωτούσε, με φυσικότητα, απλά, όπως ταιριάζει σ’ ένα ρήτορα: «Προς τι οι αναστεναγμοί; Προς τι αυτή η υπερβολή της δημόσιας δυστυχίας; Σίγουρα το ιρλανδικό και το αιγυπτιακό ζήτημα είναι σοβαρά. Ωστόσο, η κυβέρνηση της Αυτής Μεγαλειότητας γνωρίζει ότι δε θ’ αργήσουν οι ωφέλιμες και ένδοξες λύσεις. Εμείς είμαστε ήσυχοι. Εγώ πάντως νιώθω σαν κάποιος που, αφού πρώτα έκανε το επίσημο καθήκον του, λαμβάνει ως αμοιβή το γαλήνιο και επιδοκιμαστικό χαμόγελο της συνείδησης» κλπ κλπ. 

Κι εδώ ακριβώς έμπαιναν, απολύτως φυσιολογικά, οι διεστραμμένες γραμμές, αναπτύσσοντας περισσότερο αυτήν τη δήλωση προσωπικής ικανοποίησης, δείχνοντας την πληθωρικότητα του πνεύματος ενός χωρατατζή υπουργού ο οποίος, ενώπιον του ένδοξου κράτους παραδέχεται ότι η χαρά του έθνους παίρνει την πιο δικαιολογημένη εκκεντρική μορφή ενός εκπληκτικού οργίου, ενός φαγοποτιού άνευ προηγουμένου… Ο σερ Γουίλιαμ συνέχιζε (παραθέτω, βέβαια, εκφράσεις κατά προσέγγιση και μετριασμένες· αν μετέφραζα στην επιστολή μου αυτό που τυπώθηκε στους _Τάιμς_ θα κατέστρεφα για πάντα την υπόληψη της _Γκαζέτα ντε Νοτίσιας_), ο σερ Γουίλιαμ συνέχιζε: «Εγώ, μια φορά, είμαι ικανοποιημένος. Μέχρι που με θεωρώ ικανό για ένα καλό ξεφάντωμα! Γιατί, στ’ αλήθεια, να μη σκαρώσουμε ένα σωστό πανηγύρι, με κρασάκι και γυναικάκια; Α, τα γυναικάκια! Κυρίες που με ακούτε, πετάξτε τα καπέλα και τα ρούχα σας, και χτυπήστε τα ταμπούρλα! Ευοί! Ζήτω η κραιπάλη! Ολέ, σαμπάνια! Ας αγκαλιαστούμε, ας αγαλλιάσουμε!...» Όλα αυτά, μας δίνουν μόνο μια ιδέα: αυτό που διάβαζε κανείς στους _Τάιμς_ είχε άλλη ωμότητα έκφρασης, άλλη μυρωδιά οργίου!

Φανταστείτε την άλλη μέρα, όταν χιλιάδες αντίτυπα των _Τάιμς_ που περιείχαν αυτό το βδέλυγμα, τρύπωσαν στα σεμνότυφα άδυτα των εγγλέζικων σπιτιών όπου (όπως λένε εδώ) κατοικεί ο ανώτερος αυτός τύπος της χριστιανικής οικογένειας. Οι _Τάιμς_, η πιο ακριβή εφημερίδα, είναι η αγαπημένη της αριστοκρατίας, των μεγαλοαστών, των πλουσίων. Δεν νοείται Άγγλος τζέντλεμαν, με την κλασική έννοια της λέξης, που να μη διατρέχει κάθε πρωί εξονυχιστικά τους _Τάιμς_ του: η εφημερίδα μοιάζει με την καρδιά της Αγγλίας, που τη νιώθει για μια στιγμή στα χέρια του και όπου διαπιστώνει κάθε μέρα, με περηφάνια, αύξηση της δύναμης, μεγαλύτερη ζωηρότητα. Συνήθως διαβάζει κανείς τους _Τάιμς_ την ώρα του πρωινού: εκείνο το πρωί λοιπόν, βλέποντας στην τέταρτη σελίδα με μεγάλα γράμματα τον τίτλο Η ΟΜΙΛΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΣΕΡ ΓΟΥΛΙΑΜ ΧΑΡΚΟΥΡΤ ΣΤΟ ΜΑΝΤΣΕΣΤΕΡ, ήταν φυσικό να σπεύσει κανείς να διαβάσει τη συνέχεια, τόσο λόγω εθνικού ενδιαφέροντος, όσο και λόγω της συμπάθειας που εμπνέει ο σερ Γουίλιαμ, το ιστορικό του όνομα, η συμπαγής αγνότητα των αρχών του, η υψηλή του θέση… 

Φανταστείτε λοιπόν, τι σκηνές! Μια γηραιά, θρησκευόμενη δούκισσα, γεμάτη ενδιαφέρον για ζητήματα κοινωνικής φύσης, βολεύεται στην πολυτελή, ταπετσαρισμένη πολυθρόνα της για να απολαύσει καλύτερα την ευγενή ομιλία του σερ Γουίλιαμ και ξαφνικά κοντοστέκεται, κοιτάζει τους _Τάιμς_, καθαρίζει τα γυαλιά της καθώς νομίζει πως δεν διάβασε καλά, ξαναδιαβάζει το απόσπασμα, φέρνει το τρεμάμενο χέρι της στο πρόσωπό της, ψάχνει αγωνιωδώς το μπουκαλάκι με τα άλατά της, ξανακοιτάζει για να βεβαιωθεί ότι αυτό που διάβασε δεν ήταν παραίσθηση και τελικά πετάει μακριά τη ρυπαρή εφημερίδα και βγαίνει από το δωμάτιο με προσβεβλημένο βήμα, αναλογιζόμενη πως νά, αυτό είναι το αποτέλεσμα ενός αιώνα δημοκρατίας, υλισμού και λιμπερτινισμού!

Πιο πέρα, ένα ζευγάρι νεόνυμφων, φωλιασμένο στον ίδιο καναπέ δίπλα στο τζάκι, διαβάζει τους _Τάιμς_ αγκαλιασμένο, όχι τόσο επειδή θέλει να μάθει νέα για το αιγυπτιακό ζήτημα, αλλά για να διαβάσει ανταποκρίσεις από άλλους γάμους της υψηλής κοινωνίας ή ειδήσεις από το Παρίσι, όπου σκοπεύουν να ολοκληρώσουν το μήνα του μέλιτος· βλέποντας την ομιλία του σερ Γουίλιαμ, της ρίχνουν μια αφηρημένη ματιά όταν ξαφνικά αναβλύζουν ανάμεσα από τις γραμμές ερωτικές αποστροφές με τρόπο ρυπαρό!

Σ’ άλλο σπίτι ένα φρέσκο, ξανθό πλασματάκι δεκαοκτώ Μαΐων, σωστός σπιτίσιος κρίνος, διαβάζει τους _Τάιμς_ σε έναν ηλικιωμένο θείο, απόστρατο στρατηγό, παραλυμένο από την ποδάγρα, σεβάσμιο λείψανο από τον πόλεμο των αρχών του αιώνα στην ιβηρική χερσόνησο. Ο γέρος ακούει, δίνοντας ελάχιστη σημασία στη σημερινή πολιτική, που την απεχθάνεται, αλλά πολλή στη μαγεία εκείνης της κρυστάλλινης φωνής στο πλάι του. Όμως να που, ξαφνικά, το καημένο το αγγελούδι χάνει τα λόγια του, σταματά, γίνεται κατακόκκινο, τρέμει, η ντροπή του είναι τόση που του έρχονται δάκρυα στα μάτια και τρέχει, αφήνοντας τους ρυπαρούς _Τάιμς_ στα χέρια του εμβρόντητου στρατηγού· ή, χειρότερα, η γλυκιά κοπέλα, μες στην εύθραυστη αθωότητά της, δεν καταλαβαίνει, σκέφτεται πως _πρόκειται περί πολιτικής_ και συνεχίζει να διαβάζει με την κρυστάλλινη φωνή της — και ο σεβάσμιος θείος ακούει ξαφνικά να βγαίνουν από τα χείλη του τριανταφυλλένιου μπουμπουκιού, που είναι φτιαγμένα μόνο για να μουρμουρίζουν ό,τι πιο αγνό υπάρχει στη μουσική του Βέμπερ, έναν αισχρό καταρράχτη έκφυλου παραληρήματος.

Είναι φριχτό! Κι ένα περίεργο σημείο του περιστατικού είναι ότι τούτο το σκαιό πλήγμα ανακαλύφθηκε στα γραφεία των _Τάιμς_ στις έντεκα το πρωί, όταν δηλαδή η εφημερίδα είχε ήδη διανεμηθεί στο Λονδίνο, την είχαν μεταφέρει χαράματα τα τρένα σε όλη την επαρχία, και από το Ντόβερ σε όλη την Ευρώπη! Η διεύθυνση των _Τάιμς_ τηλεγράφησε αμέσως στους πράκτορές της σε όλο τον κόσμο για να διακόψουν τη διανομή και να _αγοράσουν πάση θυσία_ τα άσεμνα φύλλα που είχαν ήδη σκορπίσει δεξιά κι αριστερά.

Τα τηλεγραφήματα και μόνο κόστισαν κοντά δυο χιλιάδες ρεάλια. Το καλύτερο όμως είναι πως μόλις μαθεύτηκε η καταστροφή και ότι οι _Τάιμς_ αγόραζαν όσο όσο το καταραμένο φύλλο, το φύλλο έγινε ευθύς αμέσως αξία, πιστωτικό εργαλείο, βάση για κερδοσκοπία, με τιμές στην αγορά ίσες, αν όχι μεγαλύτερες, με τα κεφάλαια πολλών πολιτισμένων εθνών. Ξέρω ένα εστιατόριο που παίρνει τακτικά τέσσερα φύλλα των _Τάιμς_ και που πούλησε τα άσεμνα φύλλα του δύο λίρες το καθένα.
Σημειώθηκαν λοιπόν μεγάλα κέρδη. Οι _Τάιμς_ πληρώνουν, δεν κάνουν παζάρια. Και μέχρι σήμερα λέγεται πως για να αγοράσουν τη μοιραία έκδοση πλήρωσαν ήδη κοντά σαράντα χιλιάδες ρεάλια.

Ο δράστης της φάρσας δεν έχει ανακαλυφθεί ακόμα. Είναι, το δίχως άλλο, ένα τέρας, και στ’ αλήθεια του αξίζει η φοβερή ποινή που σίγουρα θα του επιβάλουν τα αγγλικά δικαστήρια αν τυχόν αποκαλυφθεί. Από την άλλη βέβαια, αν σκεφτούμε πως σαράντα χιλιάδες ρεάλια δεν είναι παρά ένα ποσό ελάχιστο σε σχέση με την περιουσία των _Τάιμς_, και πως ο σχολαστικισμός και η παραφουσκωμένη σεμνοτυφία της αυστηρής αυτής εφημερίδας την οδηγεί να εμποδίζει, ως άσεμνη, μέχρι και την απλή αναφορά στα βιβλία του Ζολά και άλλων ρεαλιστών, δεν μπορώ να μη σκεφτώ, με μια δόση χαιρεκακίας, πως η Θεία Πρόνοια διαθέτει έμμεσα και τρομερά όπλα!

Σίγουρα δεν συνέβη ποτέ, από την εφεύρεση της τυπογραφίας, να δημοσιεύσει μια εφημερίδα, στην καλύτερη σελίδα της και με χτυπητά γράμματα, δώδεκα ρυπαρές γραμμές λιμπερτίνικης ξεδιαντροπιάς. Και το ότι ήταν οι _Τάιμς_ η πρώτη εφημερίδα που θα το έκανε, οι _Τάιμς_, η πιο βαριά, η πιο κατηφής, η πιο επίσημη, η πιο σχολαστική, η πιο σεβάσμια απ’ όλες τις εφημερίδες που υπήρξαν από την εφεύρεση της τυπογραφίας είναι, ό,τι κι αν λένε, διασκεδαστικό. 

Και κλείνοντας, ζητώ από τις ευγενικές και δίκαιες ψυχές ένα καλό γέλιο εις βάρος των _Τάιμς_.


----------



## SBE (Apr 1, 2013)

Ενδιαφέρον, αν και φαντάζομαι ότι το 18χρονο κρίνο που περιγραφει πιθανόν να συναντούσε απλώς άγνωστη λέξη.


----------



## Themis (Apr 1, 2013)

Εξαιρετικό, Παλάβρα! Μιλ μερσί.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## Marinos (Apr 2, 2013)

Λίγο υπερβολικός ο Πορτογάλος, αλλά έχει πλάκα. Μπράβο Παλάβρα!


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 2, 2013)

SBE said:


> Ενδιαφέρον, αν και φαντάζομαι ότι το 18χρονο κρίνο που περιγραφει πιθανόν να συναντούσε απλώς άγνωστη λέξη.



Ναι, καλά.

Ευχαριστούμε Παλάβρα, ωραίο το ανάγνωσμα. Κι εγώ πιστεύω ότι η αντίδραση του Πορτογάλου ήταν περισσότερο ποιητική παρά ρεαλιστική.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 2, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Και κλείνοντας, ζητώ από τις ευγενικές και δίκαιες ψυχές ένα καλό γέλιο εις βάρος των _Τάιμς_.



Εύσημα ευγενικής και δίκαιης ψυχής δεν διεκδικώ, αλλά το καλό γέλιο το έριξα!

Να 'σαι καλά, Παλ, πολύ σ' ευχαριστούμε! :up:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 2, 2013)

Ο Πορτογάλος με εντυπωσίασε. Τον ζηλεύω. Είναι το νέο ίνδαλμά μου (στο ράφι κάτω από τον CR7 --και μόνο στις καλές του μέρες). Είναι το άκρο αντίθετο κάθε πολιτικού που μπορεί να μιλάει επί ώρες, αραδιάζοντας ξύλινες λέξεις, φράσεις και συμφράσεις χωρίς λόγο και αιτία. Αυτός έπιασε ένα μυρμήγκι και το ανέδειξε σε ελέφαντα· τι ελέφαντα, κοτζάμ διπλόδοκο το έκανε. Με περίτεχνους στροβιλισμούς, με καλλιλογικά πιο πλούσια κι από τον πάγκο του μανάβη στον κήπο της Εδέμ.

Ο Πορτογάλος με ε-νέ-πνευ-σε! Μου έδειξε νέους δρόμους για τις συνεργασίες που πληρώνονται με τη λέξη. Μου έδειξε, σαν άλλος Βάσκο ντε Γκάμα πώς να περιπλέω την Αφρική για να φτάνω στα πλούτη της Ινδίας· σαν άλλος Μαγελάνος πώς να γυρίσω τον κόσμο ολόκληρο για να πω με χίλιες μύριες λέξεις αυτό που οι τσιγκούνηδες πρόγονοί μου στο βουνό πάνω από τον κάμπο του Ευρώτα θα το 'λεγαν μονολεκτικά (άντε, με τρεις λέξεις αν διατελούσαν σε διονυσιακή ευφορία).

Ο Πορτογάλος είναι πρότυπο. Τελεία και παύλα. (Προς το παρόν...)


----------



## Palavra (Apr 2, 2013)

Πρωτοανακάλυψα τον Έσα ντε Κεϊρός όταν διάβασα το βιβλίο του _Os Maias_. Πρόκειται για ένα μυθιστόρημα που κινείται γύρω από μια οικογένεια, τους Μαΐας.

Μου έχει μείνει μια χαρακτηριστική σκηνή: Ο πατριάρχης, ο Αφόνσο, αναλαμβάνει να μεγαλώσει τον εγγονό του, Κάρλος Εντουάρντο, όταν ο τελευταίος ορφανεύει. Μεγαλώνει το παιδί με γυμναστική και μελέτη. Ο ιερέας της περιοχής, ωστόσο, μαλώνει τον Αφόνσο επειδή ο Αφόνσο δεν εστιάζει στη θρησκευτική παιδεία του μικρού, δεν του μαθαίνει προσευχές και έτσι ο μικρός δεν ξέρει ούτε τα στοιχειώδη, πράγμα σκανδαλώδες για την εποχή - μη σας πω και σήμερα ακόμα, για κάποιες μερίδες της πορτογαλικής κοινωνίας. Κάποια στιγμή, με αφορμή ένα περιστατικό στο οποίο μια γειτόνισσα διαπιστώνει ότι ο Κάρλος δεν ξέρει μια βασική καθολική προσευχή, ο ιερέας επανέρχεται στο θέμα της θρησκευτικής μόρφωσης του Κάρλος, από όπου και ο παρακάτω διάλογος:


-Και τι θα του μάθαινες εσύ, πάτερ, αν σου εμπιστευόμουν το μικρό; Ότι δεν πρέπει να κλέβει λεφτά από τσέπες, ούτε να λέει ψέματα, ούτε να κακομεταχειρίζεται τους κατώτερούς του, γιατί αυτό είναι ενάντια στις εντολές του Θεού και θα πάει στην κόλαση, ε; Αυτό δεν είναι;
-Υπάρχουν κι άλλα...
-Το ξέρω. Όμως ξέρει ήδη ότι όλα όσα θα του μάθαινες πως δεν πρέπει να κάνει, επειδή είναι αμαρτία και προσβάλλουν το Θεό, δεν πρέπει να τα κάνει, επειδή δεν αρμόζουν σε έναν κύριο, σε έναν καλό άνθρωπο...
-Μα, κύριέ μου...
-Άκου, πάτερ, η διαφορά είναι αυτή: Θέλω ο μικρός να είναι ενάρετος επειδή αγαπά την αρετή και έντιμος επειδή αγαπά την εντιμότητα, κι όχι από φόβο για τα καζάνια της κόλασης, ούτε επειδή τον θέλγει η ιδέα της βασιλείας των ουρανών...


----------



## nickel (Apr 2, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Μετάφραση από τα πορτογαλικά από τα χεράκια μου.



Θέλει μαστοριά να αναλώνεσαι στο κέντημα χωρίς να κάνεις τον αναγνώστη να λέει «Άντε, προχώρα». Εκεί πρέπει κι ο μεταφραστής να ξέρει να ακολουθήσει τον δημιουργό στην αναζήτηση των λέξεων και των σχημάτων. Χάρηκα πολύ που διαβάζοντας δεν ένιωθα να μου λείπουν τα πορτογαλικά. Γεια στα χεράκια σου, επομένως!


----------



## Palavra (Apr 2, 2013)

Ευχαριστώ και εσένα και τους υπόλοιπους για τα καλά σας λόγια :)


----------



## daeman (Apr 4, 2013)

Palavra said:


> ...
> Ο *Έσα ντε Κεϊρός* ήταν Πορτογάλος πεζογράφος του 19ου αιώνα, εκπρόσωπος του ρεαλισμού. Θεωρείται από τους σπουδαιότερους λογοτέχνες της εποχής του παγκοσμίως, και οι κριτικοί τον κατατάσσουν στην ίδια κατηγορία με σπουδαίους συγγραφείς όπως ο Ντίκενς – ο ίδιος ο Ζολά, μάλιστα, έγραψε πως τον θεωρούσε καλύτερο από τον Φλομπέρ. Έργα του έχουν μεταφραστεί σε διάφορες γλώσσες, όχι όμως στα ελληνικά.
> 
> Κοσμοπολίτης, καθόλου θρήσκος σε αντίθεση με την αυστηρή καθολική παράδοση της χώρας του, έγραψε έργα στα οποία δίνει μια ζωηρή και ρεαλιστική όψη της πορτογαλικής κοινωνίας της εποχής του, κάνοντας ταυτόχρονα μια έμμεση αλλά έντονη κριτική των ηθών της. Συμμετείχε για χρόνια σε προξενικές αποστολές της Πορτογαλίας, υπήρξε μάλιστα και γενικός πρόξενος στο Παρίσι. Έζησε περίπου 15 χρόνια στην Αγγλία.
> [...]





Palavra said:


> Πρωτοανακάλυψα τον Έσα ντε Κεϊρός όταν διάβασα το βιβλίο του _Os Maias_. Πρόκειται για ένα μυθιστόρημα που κινείται γύρω από μια οικογένεια, τους Μάιας.
> 
> Μου έχει μείνει μια χαρακτηριστική σκηνή: Ο πατριάρχης, ο Αφόνσο, αναλαμβάνει να μεγαλώσει τον εγγονό του, Κάρλος Εντουάρντο, όταν ο τελευταίος ορφανεύει. Μεγαλώνει το παιδί με γυμναστική και μελέτη. Ο ιερέας της περιοχής, ωστόσο, μαλώνει τον Αφόνσο επειδή ο Αφόνσο δεν εστιάζει στη θρησκευτική παιδεία του μικρού, δεν του μαθαίνει προσευχές και έτσι ο μικρός δεν ξέρει ούτε τα στοιχειώδη, πράγμα σκανδαλώδες για την εποχή - μη σας πω και σήμερα ακόμα, για κάποιες μερίδες της πορτογαλικής κοινωνίας. Κάποια στιγμή, με αφορμή ένα περιστατικό στο οποίο μια γειτόνισσα διαπιστώνει ότι ο Κάρλος δεν ξέρει μια βασική καθολική προσευχή, ο ιερέας επανέρχεται στο θέμα της θρησκευτικής μόρφωσης του Κάρλος, από όπου και ο παρακάτω διάλογος:
> [...]



Ευχαριστώ πολύ, Παλ Αύρα, το καταφχαριστήθηκα! 
Κι ας τα παραλέει λίγο ο ντε Κεϊρός, κάνοντας τη μία αράδα του τυπογραφικού δώδεκα (που μάλλον δεν θα περνούσαν απαρατήρητες, γι' αυτό ήταν έξυπνη η λαθροχειρία), συγγραφική αδεία.

Επειδή η χάρη θέλει αντίχαρη και μάλιστα σήμερα έχεις την τιμητική σου, έψαξα λιγάκι στο ιντερνέτι και βρήκα καναδυό σχετικά, στα πορτογαλικά μεν, ενδιαφέροντα δε (όπως με πληροφορεί η γκουγκλομετάφραση που δεν τα πάει και πολύ άσχημα, τουλάχιστον βγαίνει νόημα στο απόσπασμα στα πορτογαλικά παρακάτω). 
Έχουμε και λέμε:

Για τη φάρσα και τα επακόλουθά της:

According to Peter Brown, production editor of _The Times_ in 1992, the compositor responsible was identified after an inquiry as G. Price; fellow _Times_ journalist Philip Howard described him as "a disgruntled compositor who had been given his cards". A few months later a similar addition was made to an advertisement for the book _Everyday Life in Our Public Schools_ in the issue of _The Times_ for 12 June 1882. This book was said to include "a glossary of some words used by Henry Irving in his disquisitions upon fucking, which is in common use in these schools". The _Times_ maintained a dignified silence about this, but for many years after it was a rule on the paper that any compositor who was sacked left immediately with a payoff and did not work out a period of notice. The copy of the edition containing the misprint which was delivered to the Library of the British Museum, was removed from the general collection and suppressed.

Bob Clarke, author of 'From Grub Street to Fleet Street', reported that a copy of _The Times_ featuring the misprint had changed hands for £100 at an auction in the mid-1990s.


Για τους Μάια, το μυθιστόρημα:

_*Os Maias: Episódios da Vida Romântica*_ ("The Maias: Episodes of Romantic Life", Maia being the name of a fictional family, although some episodes fit into the history of the real Maia family) is a naturalist novel by Portuguese author *José Maria de Eça de Queiroz*, also known under the modernized spelling *Eça de Queirós*.

As early as 1878, while serving in the Portuguese consulate at Newcastle upon Tyne, Eça had at least given a name to this book and had begun work on it. It was largely written during his later residence in Bristol, and was first published in 1888.

The book largely concerns the life of young aristocrat Carlos da Maia in 1870s Portugal, where along with his friend João da Ega he spends his time making witticisms about society and having affairs. The novel uses the Monarchy's decline in Portugal (late 19th century), as a predominant theme, reflecting its author's own regret at his country's slow decay.
...

The first English translation, by Patricia McGowan Pinheiro and Ann Stevens was published in 1965 by St. Martins Press. In 2007 Dedalus Books published a new English translation by Margaret Jull Costa which won the 2008 Oxford-Weidenfeld Translation Prize. [nudge, nudge, I'll say no more but I'll keep wishing]


Eça de Queirós - _*Os Maias*_ (série Grandes Livros)





"Os Maias" de Eça de Queirós. Série "Grandes Livros" exibida pela Rádio Televisão Portuguesa (RTP2) em 2009.
Textos informativos transcritos das fontes abaixo citadas.
" 'Grandes Livros' foi um projeto de divulgação da literatura portuguesa, promovido pela Radio Televisão Portuguesa (RPT2), que envolveu uma série de 12 documentários, com 50 minutos cada, narrados por Diogo Infante, ator e diretor do Teatro Nacional D. Maria II. Visou contribuir para a promoção da leitura das grandes obras da literatura portuguesa junto de todas as faixas etárias de falantes do idioma português. Cada episódio contou com a participação dos principais especialistas na obra e/ou no autor em análise.

_OS MAIAS_ de Eça de Queirós
"A história de uma família portuguesa, em finais do século XIX, tornou-se uma das obras mais consagradas a nível mundial. Do punho de Eça de Queirós, numa escrita realista que apontava todos os "podres" dos protagonistas, seguimos os Maias. Nas figuras do patriarca Afonso, do traído Pedro e do diletante Carlos apresentam-se três gerações de uma família de elevado estatuto nas lides lisboetas.O palácio do Ramalhete, o Teatro da Trindade e Sintra são alguns dos palcos da acção. Nestes lugares desfilam personagens-tipo de um tempo "queirosiano": mulheres fatais, políticos corruptos, jovens utópicos que assumem um papel de mudança no futuro do país, para, no fim, nada terem feito.
O incesto também é um tema-chave do livro. O promissor Carlos, médico, de brilhante início de carreira, respeitado pelos seus pares, envolve-se com uma misteriosa dama casada. Depois de algumas peripécias (saber que Maria Eduarda afinal não era pertença de outro homem) e de, finalmente, poder viver livremente aquele amor tão "puro", Carlos da Maia vê o seu mundo ruir: ela era a sua irmã, levada de Portugal pela mãe, aquela Maria Monforte das histórias do avô, aquela que conduziu Pedro ao suicídio.
Eça de Queirós levou oito anos a compor esta saga familiar que, para lá das desventuras amorosas do membro mais novo (Carlos) e das tropelias do seu melhor amigo (João da Ega), também revela um Portugal de Fim-de-Século muito contemporâneo. Toda uma sociedade foi alvo do olhar atento, irónico e muito mordaz de Eça. Política, cultura, costumes e rotinas, nada escapou neste grande clássico da literatura".

Pode baixar (descarregar / download) "Os Maias", em formato pdf, a partir de: http://www.dominiopublico.gov.br/pesquisa/DetalheObraForm.do?select_action=&co_obra=1792


που έγινε και τηλεοπτική σειρά:

*Film, TV and theatrical adaptations*
In 2001 Rede Globo produced their acclaimed adaptation of _Os Maias_ (including some elements from Eça's short novel _A Relíquia_, "The Relic") as a short soap-opera type serial in 40 chapters, which was shown from Tuesday to Friday during a ten-week period. It starred a very select group of Brazilian actors, most of them with long careers on TV, theatre and cinema. The screenplay was adapted by the renowned soap opera writer Maria Adelaide Amaral and directed by Luiz Fernando Carvalho. This is considered one of the most outstanding Globo productions in terms of photographic and overall artistic quality.

_*Os Maias*_ Minissérie






Δεύτερο μέρος, τρίτο μέρος, τέταρτο μέρος.


Ευχαριστώ και πάλι, εύχομαι καλή θέαση (κι ελπίζω να μη σε κατέστρεψα με τη σειρά) και χρόνια σου πολλά!
Πάντα γεια, πάντα χαρά και να μας γράφεις να γράφεις, να διαβάζουμε. :)


----------

